# Fly Fisherman Question



## JuniorPre 360

My intent isn't to start an argument or anything, I just had a question. While we were fishing the banks of a public fisherman's access, we had a group of 3 fly fisherman stop, walk into the hole we were fishing, and just started fishing it. They were literally 4 feet away from our bait. They didn't catch anything and moved on down the river. This made me angry so we got up and left.

We went to lunch, came back, and started fishing the same hole. About 10 minutes into it, we had 2 more different guys do the exact same thing. At this point, I wasn't as mad, just confused. I was beginning to think that this was the way to fish if you have waders. I didn't say anything to the 2 guys because like I said, this might be a tactic for waders. Is this a normal deal or do I have the reason to ask them to move on?


----------



## Stimmy

This is totally unacceptable behavior...I would have said something not so pleasant....(I am fly fisherman)


----------



## martymcfly73

Bunch of idiots.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

Really? I was honestly expecting a different answer. These 2 groups did it so casually, which is why I asked since I'm not a fly fisherman. I guess next weekend if it happens again, I'll ask them to go down stream or mention the nice place just around the bend.


----------



## Stimmy

I would reel in your bait, then when they cast their fly line, cast right over it and tangle them up. I have no tolerance for that kind of behavior...it chaps my a$$. they should know better.


----------



## Critter

I am with Stimmy but I would switch from bait over to a spinner so that I know that I would snag their line.


----------



## spencerD

Stimmy said:


> I would reel in your bait, then when they cast their fly line, cast right over it and tangle them up. I have no tolerance for that kind of behavior...it chaps my a$$. they should know better.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

I'm a fly fisherman/spin fisherman combo. I do both equally. I also guide fishing trips. Fishing is life, basically. I've never once in a million years done what these guys did. That's just crap. You have every right to tell them to back off your spot and find their own hole on the river. If they wanna fish where you're fishing, they can wait their turn.

If this had happened to me, it would have gone real Western real fast.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Did they have mullets and were packing heat?


----------



## madonafly

Obvious question, did they see you? 
I guess there are people that are as dumb as a rock that do pack fly gear, but that is ignorant on so many levels.
I ask first question because spin fishermen have plopped their lures right in a hole I have been fishing. Often as a matter of fact, but they seriously did not realize I was fishing there...UNTIL they snagged my line. And yes I was first on the scene.
But I have seen "fishermen" of all makes take to a location as though it had their big red X on it. Even on Stillwater.
I say, ask politely "what the %$# are you doing?" Kidding of course but ask nice first, it could be an honest mistake.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

They did see us and asked how's it going and that was it. I'm too nice of a guy to really go off on someone. Honestly, they were close enough to spit on.


----------



## twinkielk15

Not okay in any sense, but I disagree with assuming the worst. Give the benefit of the doubt and assume they honestly didn't see. I'd make a polite request that they move along before being a complete jackass myself.


----------



## twinkielk15

Just saw your last post. If they knew you were there you can can "jackass it up" as much as you want. I'm like you though. I don't get riled up very easily and would much sooner walk away and find myself a new spot.


----------



## martymcfly73

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Really? I was honestly expecting a different answer. These 2 groups did it so casually, which is why I asked since I'm not a fly fisherman. I guess next weekend if it happens again, I'll ask them to go down stream or mention the nice place just around the bend.


Not OK by any means. Fly fisherman which I'm fine of, butch about being encroached on all the time. So it's not OK at all to encroach on anyone else. Throw your line over there's and ask how they feel about personal space.


----------



## madonafly

martymcfly73 said:


> Not OK by any means. Fly fisherman *which I'm fine of, butch *about being encroached on all the time. So it's not OK at all to encroach on anyone else. Throw your line over there's and ask how they feel about personal space.


Boy, I didn't understand a word you said...lol auto correct?;-)


----------



## martymcfly73

madonafly said:


> Boy, I didn't understand a word you said...lol auto correct?;-)


Holy cow!! dckhntrdstn stole my phone.


----------



## RYsenTrout

Let me guess. Provo River. Idiots instinctively flock there like the salmon of Capistrano. I got hit in the side of the face by a Jake's lure the last time I was there, almost knocked me out. The time before that a guide brought his client into my hole and started fishing in the exact spot I was casting into about 10 feet away. The client kept looking over his shoulder and mouthing "sorry" because apparently he still had the part of his brain that didn't lack common courtesy. 

I will never set foot in that river again. I understand it probably wasn't the Provo, but I had to take this opportunity to point out where the act of encroachment was invented. Eff that place.


----------



## spencerD

RYsenTrout said:


> Let me guess. Provo River. Idiots instinctively flock there like the salmon of Capistrano. I got hit in the side of the face by a Jake's lure the last time I was there, almost knocked me out. The time before that a guide brought his client into my hole and started fishing in the exact spot I was casting into about 10 feet away. The client kept looking over his shoulder and mouthing "sorry" because apparently he still had the part of his brain that didn't lack common courtesy.
> 
> I will never set foot in that river again. I understand it probably wasn't the Provo, but I had to take this opportunity to point out where the act of encroachment was invented. Eff that place.


People wonder why I never fish the Provo. This is the exact answer right here.

A GUIDE brought his client on top of your hole? That's inexcusable.

I just don't understand how people don't realize, hey, this guy's fishing here, probably shouldn't fish right on top of him.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

You know, I look like an escaped convict at the moment. I wonder if I were to just open carry if people would leave me alone.


----------



## madonafly

JuniorPre 360 said:


> You know, I look like an escaped convict at the moment. I wonder if I were to just open carry if people would leave me alone.


I guess that might be what the kids that packed in school thought...:|


----------



## Wind In His Hair

RYsenTrout said:


> Let me guess. Provo River. Idiots instinctively flock there like the salmon of Capistrano. I got hit in the side of the face by a Jake's lure the last time I was there, almost knocked me out. The time before that a guide brought his client into my hole and started fishing in the exact spot I was casting into about 10 feet away. The client kept looking over his shoulder and mouthing "sorry" because apparently he still had the part of his brain that didn't lack common courtesy.
> 
> I will never set foot in that river again. I understand it probably wasn't the Provo, but I had to take this opportunity to point out where the act of encroachment was invented. Eff that place.


Extra points for the Dumb and Dumber reference. Well done.


----------



## GaryFish

Not cool at all. I fly fish, as well as any other typical methods. I'm a really easy going guy - especially on public water. But I would have said something to them like "Excuse me, is my this hole I've been fishing in your way?" or think New York Pedestrian "I'M FISHIN' HERE!" 

No matter what, and I've had it happen on the Provo, I would say something letting them know they are out of line. 

The thing to remember is that the fish, especially on heavily hit rivers, may dash away for a few minutes, but will return faster than you think. When its happened to me, I've taken the time to bring in my line, change tippets, leader, lure, fly, etc.... have a snack, whatever, and let the hole rest for 5 minutes and then its back to fishing. When I fish, its to relax and escape the conflicts of every day life. And if I let things like that get me too wound up, then they not only jacked the hole, but they stole my entire day and reason for going.


----------



## Jsw

That was deffinetly a jerk move and they sound like a bunch of D bags. I am strictly a Fly Fishing only guy but that is not how any respectful fisherman should act. I know it's not worth getting arrested over a fishing hole but I would have atleast asked them to move to another hole! I have a bad temper but have learned to control it over dumb stuff that other people do.

I've seen guys on the weber river that like to think they own the place, and they don't care if you are bait fishing or fly fishing, they think they are the elite and can do whatever they please I refer to them as the (sage and sims crew).
They are the guys that think unless you have all the latest, greatest, and most expensive gear money can buy that you have no buisness being in the hole they want to fish.

I'm just joking around on the last paragraph but in all reality as long as your out having a good time fishing give the guy the space to enjoy and find a new spot.


----------



## madonafly

What is disturbing is the labeling. I like my simms, Winston and my 100 dollar line, but that is cause I like it and work for it. I do guide on the Provo and I do respect others, which is not to say I have not experience jackassery.
I think it is more the person then the gear though. I have been labeled an Orvis Dork and I am what I am. You need a fly and I got it, it's yours. I see you struggling a little, I will try to help. 
But, I am sure there has been times that I could have been a little nicer.
My motto, what goes around, comes around.


----------



## martymcfly73

madonafly said:


> What is disturbing is the labeling. I like my simms, Winston and my 100 dollar line, but that is cause I like it and work for it. I do guide on the Provo and I do respect others, which is not to say I have not experience jackassery.
> I think it is more the person then the gear though. I have been labeled an Orvis Dork and I am what I am. You need a fly and I got it, it's yours. I see you struggling a little, I will try to help.
> But, I am sure there has been times that I could have been a little nicer.
> My motto, what goes around, comes around.


Well said. I hang out on the Provo a lot and guide now and again. Just like everywhere you have guys feeling entitled and being jerks. Just because he wears Simms or Orvis gear means nothing.


----------



## outdoorser

What a dick move


----------



## Catherder

My initial response was that these guys were guilty of Delta Bravoery in agreement with the rest of the respondents and that likely still applies. However, I reread the post and caught this.



JuniorPre 360 said:


> My intent isn't to start an argument or anything, I just had a question. While *we were fishing the banks of a public fisherman's access*


Was the public access such that the only way the fly anglers could get into the water/river was to go near your lines? If so, then they may not have had a choice? Just askin, not saying that was the case.

I fish Rock Cliffs at Jordanelle a lot and, when the lake level is high enough, launch from the small ramp there. I can't tell you how many times shore anglers see fit to sling out some bait while parking a chair on or near the ramp. When you need to come or go, they then give you a frosty glare or worse when you use the ramp for its intended purpose. :roll:


----------



## JuniorPre 360

The access was about 100 yards from where we were fishing. Both parties started fishing about 75 yards upstream, and walked down fishing hole after hole when they came to ours. There are trails on both sides of the river. Not much vegetation. If they had to walk through JUST to get by, I probably would not have made this post. But when they stopped and fished for a while, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Catherder

JuniorPre 360 said:


> The access was about 100 yards from where we were fishing. Both parties started fishing about 75 yards upstream, and walked down fishing hole after hole when they came to ours. There are trails on both sides of the river. Not much vegetation. If they had to walk through JUST to get by, I probably would not have made this post. But when they stopped and fished for a while, I thought I'd ask.


Fair enough. Yes, the flyflingers were definitely out of line. No excuse for their actions.


----------



## HighNDry

So...to the guides out there: do you always have to tell people you are a guide?When you are fishing and you see some one that doesn't know what they are doing, do you offer advise by approaching a person, or do people actually approach you? Also, do guides always have all the answers?

I ask because for the most part, I want to be left alone while I'm fishing. I don't go asking for help, and I sure wouldn't want some one coming up and offering it to me. That's me.

I was on the South Fork of the Ogden one summer. I had all my gear ready to march down to the water when some truck come pulling up and two guys jump out. They walked up and asked me if I was going to fish this spot and I said yes. One of them says, "I used to guide on this river, but now, I just bring friends up here to show them how to fish without charging. This is the area I used to bring my clients. There's a really good caddis hatch that come off in the evenings. So are you fishing this area?" 

I told him I was and he asked if he and his friend could join me. I said I prefer to fish alone. He then told me where to start and where to end and that he and his friend would start below me and fish to where I started. I finally said, I am walking down to the end of the turn-out, getting in the water and fishing back up to where I'm parked. If you want to get in straight down from my vehicle and fish up from there, have at it.

I went down to my start point and proceeded to fish. AS I came around the corner, here was Mr. Guide and his friend in the water and looking back periodically like they had just robbed a bank. I had about 3 or four holes before I reached them but decided to just get away from them.

Anyway, I later saw this "guide" at a local shop. I asked the owner if he knew the guy and he did. He said he was a customer and even told me where the guy worked. I told the shop owner about the experience with him on the river and he started laughing. He said he was just a wannabe and that if he guided it was on his own because he never worked for a shop.

So I guess I'm puzzled as to the guide stuff. Can a guide have a fly fishing conversation without mentioning that he/she is a guide? 

And if you are a guide and you are taking a client to a place on the river do you feel that you have more of a right to fish there because you are a guide?


----------



## madonafly

Guiding is just a job. You have work hours and you have off hours. I would not tell you I am a guide if I am not working. I also would not "guide" you on the spot unless hired, however if you asked a question and I knew the answer, "I" would tell you.
There are many guide services in this valley, so the gentleman could have been from another company.
If someone is fishing a spot that is favorable to me, I move on. Hopefully a guide have more than one hot spot. Other trick is to get there as early as you can. First come first serve to me.
I work for one company but have helped with another.
It is just a job, and courtesy is part of the job. To clients and to others.
With more and more fishers, and less and less river to share, slices are going to be smaller. All there is to it.


----------



## martymcfly73

I fish wherever is open. If I have a spot in mind that's taken I move on. Just like if I'm alone. I also don't approach people and offer advice. If they ask I'll help. I don't feel any more special because I guide on the side. It doesn't define me or make me any more elite. I'm lucky enough tonne able to make money doing what I love. That's it.


----------

